# Issues with Bachmann Consolidation gears?



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

All,

I have a Bachmann Spectrum Consolidation that ran very well for the first month. All of a sudden it quit going up a slight grade. I can hear motor noise and now the Bachmann moves along by hand so obviously either a gear has stripped or come loose in some fashion. Has anyone else had the same issue with the Consolidation? Any idea on how to take the monster apart to even check? 








Rich


----------



## JonScott (May 12, 2010)

I had the same problem turned out the main gear wheel was stripped and the engine mounts were loose. You can look at it quickly by turning her over and removing the 4 screws holding the gear casing (the U shaped die-cast piece in between the drive wheel) you should then see the drive sprocket. Also check if the engine is loose, in my case it was and I sent mine back to Bachman for repair, still waiting.... 

John


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I have 2 Connies, Both have had gear failures. One of my engines has split the same gear twice. Bachmann will replace the broken gear with an identical flawed gear. I am going to send my gears to Northwest Shortline to have them match them up with some better quality gears.. Barrys big Trains sells a replacement gear box and motor. I have heard nothing but praise for barry's drives..Good Luck

Paul Deis


----------



## Brendan (Jan 12, 2008)

I had the same problem with mine. Seems it's a fault with the connie. Try looking at the International Society of Large Scale Model Railroaders web-site There's a comlete description of how to replace the gears. Also, Bachmann will rplace the gears for free (they did with mine).


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

John, 

How long have you had yours out for repair? I had an American 4-4-0 that Bachmann repaired but it took about eight weeks. 

Rich


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Paul, 

Let me know if Northwest Short Line has one that works. Thanks 

Rich


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Northwest Short Line part #2226-6. It's a Delrin replacement gear for the 2-8-0, and is identical also to the main gear in the 4-4-0/2-6-0 gearbox should you need to replace those. I just replaced the one in my 2-8-0 after it split. Very easy replacement. 

Here's a link to the thread on the Bachmann site about the gear, its replacement options, and whatnot... 

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/board/index.php/topic,13774.0.html 

Later, 

K


----------



## JonScott (May 12, 2010)

I sent it on May 28th. To be fair they did send it back once albeit a little premature! Looked like it came right off the workbench mid repair complete with extra screws! So I had to send it back again, that was on July 1st.


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

K,

An update for you. I spoke to Dave at NWSL and he indicated that the replacement gear for the 4-4-0 is part number 2223-6. It has one less tooth! 

All,

I have ordered several sets of replacement gears from NWSL for my Connie, 4-4-0 American, 2-6-0 and my two NW2 (USA)'s. Once they get in and they are replaced I will let everyone know how the upgrades went.

Rich


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Rich, thanks for the clarification. Barry Olsen mentioned they were identical to the 2-8-0. An extra tooth would increase the diameter a bit, but perhaps there's enough play to compenate. Good to know there's a direct replacement available instead. (Guess I'll be buying a few of those, too...) 

Later, 

K


----------

